# Best song EVER! to me



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Amish, gotta love em  :wink:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I wonder how much the had to pay Michelle Phiefer to play that roll?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

That got me very interested in looking into their beliefs and possibly converting, but I can't find their website, so I guess I will just drop it....

In watching that one I see some of the other links of Al's, oh so lame, if you want to waste 4:52 never to be recovered watch this one: [youtube:3s7oeoxz]http://www.youtube.com/v/p9Zt8mn14hY&hl=en[/youtube:3s7oeoxz]

Second worse only to this one, it is cray how Al's drama was actually pretty good duplication; it is funny to think that I liked that at one point :lol: :


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

I already wasted that four minutes huge that was DUMB!!!! :evil:


----------



## bucksandducks (Sep 11, 2007)

That was Mrs. Brady from the Brady Bunch.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

bucksandducks said:


> That was Mrs. Brady from the Brady Bunch.


Let hillbilly have his fantasy. :lol:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> bucksandducks said:
> 
> 
> > That was Mrs. Brady from the Brady Bunch.
> ...


Does it really matter, they are both GILF's! :shock: :twisted: 8)


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

I kept looking for Michelle, but noooo. :evil: Come on guys. I'm getting to be an old Fart and still like Weird Al. My favorite of all time was his "Smells Like Nirvana". :rotfl: Not only did he succeed in making fun of the song, but the band as well. A total classic!


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

i have always liked that song funny stuff. it was nice to catch the video as well. brought back memories from PA.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

fatbass said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > *That got me very interested in looking into their beliefs and possibly converting, but I can't find their website,* so I guess I will just drop it....
> ...


Apparently that went over everyone else's head.


----------

